# Your own backyard...



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Do your own waste lines have any issues you cuss out install plumbers/customers for on other houses? My main is getting a bit of buildup and I just don't care to deal with it but other than that ours is in pretty good shape. I hear tell the plumbing in my bosses house is pretty wild...lolz


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Roots in 4" clay sewer beneath garage slab, getting ready to perform Trenchless repair... just need to make time.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

not my house, but my parents, orange berg sewer line with lots of small cracks and root intrusions at several joints, noway to dig it up as sidewalk and cement driveway and lots of landscaping above ..needs tobe lined..now to find someone competent to do it and at a reasonable price...


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> not my house, but my parents, orange berg sewer line with lots of small cracks and root intrusions at several joints, noway to dig it up as sidewalk and cement driveway and lots of landscaping above ..needs tobe lined..now to find someone competent to do it and at a reasonable price...


I will shoot it for you!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

bulldozer said:


> I will shoot it for you!


that would be one heck of a commute from ohio to long island...


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> that would be one heck of a commute from ohio to long island...


Shoot me a pm. I have a way to get it done for you reasonable.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My house was built in 1900, so old, but not really old. I've had to cable the main twice in three years, usually a few minor roots, about 85' seems to do the trick. It goes out the wall but low to the ground. I thought it 90'd but I was wrong. My main is 4' long before it reaches an old 8" city main that runs through my back/side yard. (Corner house) than tees into another city main that runs through my front yard. Now there is a new city main out in the road, I'm just not sure how I eventually connect to it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Owned my house 13 years now and no issues, I bought a sewer camera about 8 months ago. One of these days I'll take a peak at my main.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

Mine is 140' long, yard is 40% grade, 12' wide driveway crosses it. beautiful flowering tree right smack over it near the road.

If this thread curses it, Skor will have to replace it. That's the law.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Plumber said:


> Mine is 140' long, yard is 40% grade, 12' wide driveway crosses it. beautiful flowering tree right smack over it near the road.
> 
> If this thread curses it, Skor will have to replace it. That's the law.


I was thinking as I was posting my comment, this better not jinx me.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> My house was built in 1900, so old, but not really old. I've had to cable the main twice in three years, usually a few minor roots, about 85' seems to do the trick. It goes out the wall but low to the ground. I thought it 90'd but I was wrong. My main is 4' long before it reaches an old 8" city main that runs through my back/side yard. (Corner house) than tees into another city main that runs through my front yard. Now there is a new city main out in the road, I'm just not sure how I eventually connect to it.


Hydronic heated? ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

My house that I just bought.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

rjbphd said:


> Hydronic heated? ?


Coal at one point in the distant past. Power vent type now. House has/had two chimneys, one still goes through the roof, the other was taken down below the roof. The one still standing is inop.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

gear junkie said:


> My house that I just bought.


So no go on the abs main house....?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> So no go on the abs main house....?


I'm getting it fixed....eventually.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Put a clean out in my old house, got tired of snaking and did a trenchless to the sidewalk. Trained some of my guys there. Was going to fix it all the way to the city but when I found it was 15ft deep at the sidewalk I didn't feel like digging for free lol:laughing:

Left the old clay there and ran the hydro jet to clear roots. Didn't clog for 5 years sold the house and no idea if it has problems but I do know is not my problem:laughing:


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Now I ran a camera at my new place 7 months ago and saw some roots. I will run the jet one day just don't know when...


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Gear I can fix that problem for you. Just let me know if you ever want to do it lol


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Our home received backwater shortly after moving in. After a few homeboy repairs to tide us over, I finally got together enough $$$ to fix it. Complete overhead sewer conversion-new gutters tied into the main-French drain and vapor barrier. Gas company is doing a lot of work and tore up my entire easement. When the meters finally go in I'll get new sod and cement.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Plumber said:


> Mine is 140' long, yard is 40% grade, 12' wide driveway crosses it. beautiful flowering tree right smack over it near the road.
> 
> If this thread curses it, Skor will have to replace it. That's the law.



A. I would help you if I could, let me know what state you're in.

B. It doesn't matter how far or close you are, I have seen roots grow twice as far as the trees are tall. Sometimes I think grass roots grow four feet down 

C. You really believe in jinxes?


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

skoronesa said:


> A. I would help you if I could, let me know what state you're in.
> 
> B. It doesn't matter how far or close you are, I have seen roots grow twice as far as the trees are tall. Sometimes I think grass roots grow four feet down
> 
> C. You really believe in jinxes?


shhhhhhhhhhhhhh....you can't talk about the j word. It will jinx you.


----------

